# Cutting a Circle



## rjg202 (Oct 30, 2011)

Yesterday at Home Depot I saw a circle cutting attachment for a router. Last year a freehanded a circle for a game wheel using a jig saw and a lazy susan for the spinning mechanism. So I am thinking a good first project would be to rebuild the wheel in a proper circle. I think it was 1/4" plywood.

Now my question. Once I figure which bit to use, Do I cut the circle and not go through the wood and then next pass lower it more? Or do I drill a hole and put the bit through and cut away? I think that is wrong but I figured I would ask. I bought a 20 pack of carbide bits from HD, so I am looking for something to play with and learn safely. was also thinking of getting a 2x4 or 2x6 and trying to route it. Safety is # 1 and I want to become familiar with the tool on a simple project which is why I think recutting that wheel could be good practice with a minimal investment.


----------



## andysden (Aug 9, 2011)

would try to rebuild the wheel as a test and set up the router to do a shallow cut at the maxinium diamaiter making sure you trim all the way around it then take shallow passes untill through the wheel i would use 1/4 or 3/8 straight bit good luck Andy


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Hello Ray!
I tend to check My setup , and then depending on the thickness, Make My cut. A thicker cut will take 3 cuts for a smooth cut. I cut 1/4 with 1 cut. Then put larger bit (plus 1/8 inch.) run around the blank with a finish cut. I can also go straight to the sander, and sand the edge, also. Do what You are most confident with!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

rjg202 said:


> Yesterday at Home Depot I saw a circle cutting attachment for a router. Last year a freehanded a circle for a game wheel using a jig saw and a lazy susan for the spinning mechanism. So I am thinking a good first project would be to rebuild the wheel in a proper circle. I think it was 1/4" plywood.
> 
> Now my question. Once I figure which bit to use, Do I cut the circle and not go through the wood and then next pass lower it more? Or do I drill a hole and put the bit through and cut away? I think that is wrong but I figured I would ask. I bought a 20 pack of carbide bits from HD, so I am looking for something to play with and learn safely. was also thinking of getting a 2x4 or 2x6 and trying to route it. Safety is # 1 and I want to become familiar with the tool on a simple project which is why I think recutting that wheel could be good practice with a minimal investment.


There are many circle routing jigs shown on this forum, here is just one. A 3/16" to 1/4" cut is the norm depending on the hardness of the wood.


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Hey Harry, I wanted to print-out and build one of your circle jigs for myself, but when I downloaded your .zip file, and try to extract the 10- files - I get the following message:
FILE SKIPPED UNKNOWN COMPRESSION METHOD. I'm thinking it may be a difference in compression software. Would it be possible for you to send these as direct .pdf files? And...if it will prove helpful, I will be glad to take the .pdf's and compress them using my compression software and send it back to you as an alternate for anyone else that may encounter the same error message. You may email me direct at [email protected].
Thanks so much, *OPG3*


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

The zip file works just fine on my end. 

===


----------



## rjg202 (Oct 30, 2011)

I can't unzip either for some reason. Windows 7 plus I have winzip


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

Get WinRar it will do the job,,,it's better than WinZip..

WinRAR (32-bit) - Free software downloads and software reviews - CNET Download.com

Download WinRAR 4.01

http://www.irnis.net/gloss/crc32.shtml

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cyclic_redundancy_check


==


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Also try '7 Zip'.


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

Buy a band saw.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

OPG3 said:


> Hey Harry, I wanted to print-out and build one of your circle jigs for myself, but when I downloaded your .zip file, and try to extract the 10- files - I get the following message:
> FILE SKIPPED UNKNOWN COMPRESSION METHOD. I'm thinking it may be a difference in compression software. Would it be possible for you to send these as direct .pdf files? And...if it will prove helpful, I will be glad to take the .pdf's and compress them using my compression software and send it back to you as an alternate for anyone else that may encounter the same error message. You may email me direct at [email protected].
> Thanks so much, *OPG3*


I'm having problems with my pdf program, perhaps this word doc will open for you.

Edit: Eureka! I think I've done it!


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

That worked well.
(I miss the narration :no


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Awe shucks Ralph, you're embarrassing me!


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Harry, Thanks so much! That worked perfectly. The programs recommended by others proved to be incompatible with my parametric modeling software (Alibre). What you've provided herein was precisely what I needed! They may have worked if I tried hard enough, but I cannot risk fouling other programs with software I'm not familiar with.

You're a real gentleman! *OPG3*


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

@Ralph, you're exactly right about the band saw, but with a router-cut circle one can get the cut and a profile in the same pass - saving the two steps of cutting the plain circle followed-up with the router table work. I often get requested to make hourglasses, and with small circles and profiles. NO (everyone), I DO NOT MAKE THE glass part - just the stand with posts. *OPG3*


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

rwl7532 said:


> Buy a band saw.


Ralph, depending on my mood and the particular project, I either use the band saw or router.


----------

